# Apps for sharing between devices



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

There is a thread about playing games with more than one person. It got me wondering... with Wifi or Bluetooth in both devices, are there any apps that would let me share, say a picture or file, between devices? Like, if i took a picture on my Fire, is there an app that would let me transfer it to my wife's Galaxy tab when we were close enough (not automatically, but deliberately via an app)?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Not that I've seen. . . 

But, you could probably attach it to an email and send it that way. . . . .


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I've seen ads on TV for phones that do this and was wondering. 

Hmmm ... maybe aVia Media player is the answer: " Easily Fling and control media between personal devices"  Is Fling, maybe, the process of passing a file to another device?

Found this app: File Expert - "You also can use File Expert as a sharing server to share your files to your friends over WiFi network. They can use web browser, FTP clients, another phone that support Bluetooth to access your File Expert powered devices."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, a bunch of the android devices have a proximity transfer thing, or infrared. Fire would have to do it via the WiFi somehow -- they do have a transmitter so there should be a way. . . . . .

Just found this app: 

Use your smartphone to browse, explore, and manage files of any Bluetooth-ready device, using File Transfer Profile (FTP) and Object Push Profile (OPP). Search inside archives such as Zip, Gz, and Tar. Include images, audio, video, archive, and document file types amongst other options when searching for files to transfer. Receive files and send contacts easily using this app on your Android device.

Just realized that one is NOT compatible with Fires.  But this one is:



Photo Transfer App allows you to easily transfer photos and videos from your Android device to your computer as well as exchange photos from and to another Android device, iPhone, or iPad using your Wi-Fi network.

Upload multiple photos from your computer to your device. Transfer photos and videos from one Android device to another over Wi-Fi; no cables are necessary. Transfer photos from your Android device to an iPhone or iPad and vice versa.

Please note: to transfer photos from to an Android device to an iPhone/iPhone, both devices must have Photo Transfer App installed. Access to a Wi-Fi network is required for this application to work. Some public Wi-Fi networks, such as hotels or public spaces, may be configured to block communication between devices.

The first one is free. The second costs $1.99 -- I actually have it -- it was FAotD back in April. Haven't used it though.  So, I'll correct myself from earlier: I have seen one, but had forgotten about it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But this one is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to recommend this one...I use it quite often. It works really well.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a couple of apps that people have used for WiFi transfer of files.

You can also use Dropbox which you can add directly from http://www.dropbox.com/android. Create an account, and install it on both devices logged into the same account, and any files you put in it will be copied automatically to the other device.

Betsy


----------



## mark1529 (Aug 26, 2011)

hey girls some please explain this one too me......slowly
so if i had the above app on my fire AND my pc i could transfer pictures back and forth
correct??

thanks girls


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Girls?  *looks around* *shrugs*

Will I do?  

Yes, that's correct.  There is a PC component you can add.
www.phototransferapp.com 
for more information.

I've used it to transfer photos between my Fire and my iThings and my PC.

Betsy


----------



## mark1529 (Aug 26, 2011)

thank you gir........i mean betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It works quite well.  Instructions/steps are quite good within the apps.

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

On the nabi forums they recommend air droid to move everything around, device to device, device to computer. Let me to find the link on the blog that steps thru it all. I haven't used it yet. It's main goal there is to move APK files from a device with the google play store to one without it.

http://everythingnabi.blogspot.ca/2012/10/airdroid-is-slamdunk.html

I'm hoping to be able to move stuff to the nabi's and the fire next week. That is the plan anyway....


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Rats! Airdroid *is* available at the Amazon store, but is not compatible with my Fire HD 7"  grrrrrr HappyGuy is not so happy at the moment!


----------

